# My Models..



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here Is Just Some Of The Stuff That Ive Done Through Out The Time I Been On Here

heres the first car i built on LayitLow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

sweet ride i like the trunk setup


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

A 57 Nomad


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My SUV/Truck Build Off Contestant That Neve Made It So I Lost Interest In It I'll Finish It Someday


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I was Bored One Day so i layed some patterns on a chevell wagon body i just need 2 build it now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

a 59 that i barley started on but painted a while back


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Merc


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Caddy When It Was A Hardtop


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got a couple more i'll post later on but ima go 2 sleep now l8ter


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

look good homie. i need to start building my models. i got a 58, 59, 65, 67 impalas, 3 59 elkos and a 78 elko and 2 77 montes ones a hopper and the second one probly a dancer


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff.  
I haven't touched one in a few weeks. Time to start. About 30 of em in line waiting. Need to quit buying and start building. LOL.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 3 2006, 04:12 AM~5543727
> *nice stuff.
> I haven't touched one in a few weeks. Time to start. About 30 of em in line waiting.  Need to quit buying and start building. LOL.
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks good , but one question , why ford power in a 59?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

that caddy is raw ..two tone ...


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

i like that '59 impala


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice models bro, met your uncle Marty this past weekend. Kool Kat! Vegas is damn hot this time of year. :uh:

You should build a replica of his 64...


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 7 2006, 11:49 PM~5572055
> *Nice models bro, met your uncle Marty this past weekend.  Kool Kat!  Vegas is damn hot this time of year.  :uh:
> 
> You should build a replica of his 64...
> *


oyea where'd u meet him at???

thas koo and hell yea its hot and dry :uh:

lol i was planning that as soon as i get better at painting...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 8 2006, 05:14 PM~5576605
> *oyea where'd u meet him at???
> 
> thas koo and hell yea its hot and dry :uh:
> ...


I got me a 64 rag being built in Ron's shop (Black Magic) which I'm bring back to Hawaii in a few months, and your uncle was there so we were talking about car's and I remembered your handle used to have Desirable Ones as an Avatar from Vegas, and that's how we got to talk about you and your model's. 

Small world huh! Got me a few months to kill so I'll try to get back into model building again.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

o0o thas kool 

yea my uncal he is a koo dude 2 talk 2 and shit..

:thumbsup: ima have 2 go check out that 64 rag sometime..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Kool, keep me posted on how it's coming along and PM the updates if you have some time. Maybe next I'm in Vegas we'll hook up bro. Super Show? Latez...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 8 2006, 06:58 PM~5577087
> *Kool, keep me posted on how it's coming along and PM the updates if you have some time.  Maybe next I'm in Vegas we'll hook up bro.  Super Show?  Latez...
> *


alright then :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I was bored so did a lil work..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FULL SHOW!! lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks sweet homie :thumbsup: 

i just got one question for you tho?????? :dunno: 

do you have one model that isnt black :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yes but they arent finished lol

i got a couple more coming out soon


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 10 2006, 08:46 PM~5586818
> *yes but they arent finished lol
> 
> i got a couple more coming out soon
> *


  black must be your fav color huh ZFelix78chptopcadi = gangster in black :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol 

heres a Paint job i did...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 killer all 3 of them lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they look good.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 10 2006, 07:04 PM~5586850
> *:0 killer all 3 of them lol
> *



lol the server was being gay


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Homies wut do u guys think would look better

Black Interior Or Gray


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

BLACK!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

TAN!


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 11 2006, 07:21 PM~5591268
> *TAN!
> *



fuck yeah there ya go tan or peanut butter


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 10 2006, 06:50 PM~5586837
> *lol
> 
> heres a Paint job i did...
> ...


_*I'm liking the '65*_


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 11 2006, 10:29 PM~5592617
> *I'm liking the '65
> *


just wait until i get batteries for my cam i got all the chrome and trim done up looks good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 11 2006, 11:27 PM~5592809
> *just wait until i get batteries for my cam i got all the chrome and trim done up looks good
> *


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

does that caddy have the chassis from the 70 monte carlo? if so, what all did you have to modify to get it to fit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 12 2006, 03:37 PM~5596355
> *does that caddy have the chassis from the 70 monte carlo? if so, what all did you have to modify to get it to fit?
> *


I just had 2 strech the frame 2 line up with the fender wells


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

right here?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

right here?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yea right there 

i was being lazy so i just melted the frame and streched it in the four places


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thas cool. lol thas the only way i could tell. i was lookin hard too til you told me. was lookin for splits where you might have added pieces but didnt see anything then i saw the stretches. thas cool tho. gonna have to try that if i can come across 1 of those bodies


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i like the 65 looks clean keep it up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice werk homie!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty+Jun 14 2006, 09:17 PM~5609860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Homies uffin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

looks really awesome man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks great homie.  All of 'em.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh hell yea, I'm loving that caddy uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 14 2006, 10:27 PM~5610073
> *oh hell yea,  I'm loving that caddy uffin:
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 14 2006, 09:18 PM~5609869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOHHHHHH :0 LOOKS LIKE THE PAINT REACTED CUZ ITS WRINKLING UP ON THE PASSANGER SIDE REAR!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yup sure did thank god it stared doing that on the 3rd coat of purple i alread color sanded it with 2000 grit and gonna repaint tomarrow


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That paint problem can be a bitch at times. Colors and patterns look good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Your cars are hot homie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I repaired the passenger side

and the whole car is color sanded and smooth & ready for clear!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Once i finish the monte and the 65 and the 64 rag

im gonna get my traditional 64 rag Non SS complete (red on red) :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 14 2006, 11:05 PM~5610001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is bad ass homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that monte and that caddy looks killer......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

more of the caddi


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Change them wheels. They don't look right all jacked up like that. Keep them for something thats hammered IMO.  

I still love that caddy tho. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2006, 11:56 PM~5630754
> *Change them wheels.  They don't look right all jacked up like that.  Keep them for something thats hammered IMO.
> 
> I still love that caddy tho.  :cheesy:
> *


lol naw those are the (just for now's) im puttin 5.20's on it

with a gray patterned lip :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 19 2006, 12:58 AM~5630756
> *lol naw those are the (just for now's) im puttin 5.20's on it
> 
> with a gray patterned lip :cheesy:
> *


kool, That sounds good. 

I had a set of 2 pcs chromes that I decaled with the blue 64 decals. It looked pretty fucking sick. I gave them to a buddy of mine and still haven't made me another set. :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i have a set of chrome pegasus' that ill be usin on mine...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THOSE R SOME BAD ASS MODELS HOMIE,LIKE THE 65 AND MONTE PAINT JOBS KEEP IT UP DOGG 

uffin: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Tryed 2 play with the sun a lil bit


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i luv the paint on that 65 :thumbsup: show some progress pics 

also cant wait to see the non ss 64


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 22 2006, 05:16 PM~5652935
> *Tryed 2 play with the sun a lil bit
> 
> 
> ...


I thnk this one came out really good. I like to take pics when the sun is setting, brings the light way down and the shadows are just right


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2006, 07:10 PM~5653758
> *I thnk this one came out really good.  I like to take pics when the sun is setting, brings the light way down and the shadows are just right
> *


i never really done it usually i would just take pics with the whte background

but now these pics came out nice and i'll be takin more 

thanks big pop :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres a LowRod I built 4 My Uncal


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that, I love lowrods!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yea my uncal likes them LowRod's 2

i think it looks better on the 13's

but he wants the 20's


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5656212
> *yea my uncal likes them LowRod's 2
> 
> i think it looks better on the 13's
> ...



EITHER WAY HOMIE, IT LOOKS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!  BUT I WOULD HAVE TO GO WITH THE 13'S, BUT IF IT'S FOR UNCLE, IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Jun 23 2006, 07:52 AM~5656234
> *EITHER WAY HOMIE, IT LOOKS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!  BUT I WOULD HAVE TO GO WITH THE 13'S, BUT IF IT'S FOR UNCLE, IT'S ALL GOOD
> *



thanks homie...


i was bored last night go i gave marbleizing another shot and its not that bad i dont think

this is a body 2 a hopper im gonna build when my projects are done


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

more random photos














































This pic is bad ass cuz u can tell they are ghost patterns


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 23 2006, 09:23 AM~5656371
> *Nice stuff!
> *



x2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin nice. That 65 and that wagon is killing me. Nice work.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that green 65 is the shit
:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

triple black ace i really wasnt gonna show this one until it was finished but fuck it






























nothin special just recently painted i ran outta foil and clear...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm...........triple black :cheesy: Love it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 26 2006, 09:19 PM~5674135
> *mmmmmmmmmmm...........triple black  :cheesy:  Love it.
> *


:biggrin:

does anybody have the 61 impala skirts that came with the kit???

I used these ones along time ago....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the body needs 2 be foiled and cleared still

and i need new 5.20 tires


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LAS VEGAS HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what did you use for chroming?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

duplicolor chrome paint


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

For All You Black On Black Lovers

how u like the foil so far??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thats one thing I need to work on, the 70 monte was the first one I ever foiled.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work and nice paint jobs how do you lay down pattens :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

are you still lookin for a 70 monte carlo kit


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5700611
> *are you still lookin for a 70 monte carlo kit
> *


No I Sold My Patternd body


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do you have any patten bodys for sale


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 3 2006, 01:42 PM~5710051
> *do you have any patten bodys for sale
> *



NOPE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hows the black night coming along ? You havent post on it for a few days ! are you stuck homie ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5710495
> *hows the black night coming along ? You havent post on it for a few days ! are you stuck homie ?
> *



its still the same i need 2 go out and buy some clear and more foil


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished the 65 i only nee some chrome knock off's


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets see a better front shot. I kinda like it with the painted bumper. Looks good man.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2006, 09:03 PM~5976642
> *Lets see a better front shot.  I kinda like it with the painted bumper.  Looks good man.
> *



me to i thought it was a lil differnt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks nice with the graphics and all!! I use the same wires only with the newer 5.20 made by Pegasus...if you have some try them out.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good bro..Nice werk! don't forget the head lamps.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 16 2006, 12:26 AM~5977781
> *Looks good bro..Nice werk!  don't forget the head lamps.
> *



i know lol :biggrin: thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice color and graphics :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The '65 looks killer, nice work!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

That 65 looks nice. Thats the reason I havent started on mine yet., :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

took some outside pics


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE 65. JUST THE REAR WHEEL LOOKS TILTED BUT REAL NICE MODEL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 16 2006, 03:04 PM~5981409
> *NICE 65. JUST THE REAR WHEEL LOOKS TILTED BUT REAL NICE MODEL
> *



it is lol i just had the wheels snaped on there cuz i wanna put some 5.20's on it eventually


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good homie!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2006, 03:12 PM~5981462
> *looks good homie!
> *



thanks homie now all i gotta go is finish all the ones i have on the bench now :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Sun was starting 2 go down and i am completly finished with this ride now on 2 the next one :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD WAY TO GO !


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice patern :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homies 

oyea and david his aint nothing close 2 that 69 u just built outstanding :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 08:50 PM~5982742
> *thanks homies
> 
> oyea and david his aint nothing close 2 that 69 u just built outstanding :0 :biggrin:
> *


Yea but look how much you are will to do to get better ! Thats where it starts ! Tring and tring and He builds ! In order to get the nice ones you have to build build build ! , My Hat goes off to any builder ! Worth there stuff isnt great or just needs a little work , They are building and tring ! They arnt going out there and un boxing a Dub City or some other premade car You know what i mean ? 

Again ! Look At some of the builds this kid has shared ! To me each is getting a little better everytime !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2006, 06:58 PM~5982760
> *Yea but look how much you are  will to do to get better ! Thats where it starts ! Tring and tring and  He builds ! In order to get the nice ones you have to build build build ! , My Hat goes off to any builder ! Worth there stuff isnt great  or just needs a little work  , They are building and tring ! They arnt going out there and un boxing a Dub City or some other premade car  You know what i mean ?
> 
> Again ! Look At some of the builds this kid has shared ! To me each is getting a little better  everytime !
> *



lol u think im 12 or sumthin :nono: 

lol

but thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 09:05 PM~5982790
> *lol u think im 12 or sumthin :nono:
> 
> lol
> ...


LOL! I have give you some shit LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2006, 07:21 PM~5982887
> *LOL! I have give you some shit  LOL!
> *



lol its all good homie :biggrin:

i can take a joke unlike others uffin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i really like that paint :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like the outside shots.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres the 65 in its new home :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 05:27 PM~5989644
> *Heres the 65 in its new home :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 17 2006, 05:37 PM~5989710
> *NICE!
> *



thanks


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good. You got that Ass sitting all the way down.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is wats on the bench

my nephews first build im helping him out wih

its a 1966 parklane he's wants it 2 be 2 tone black and silver and me and him cut the roof off and shaved the whole body














































and here is my wagon entry i used a 57 nomad and a 60 impala kit 2 make this


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got A Lil DOne On The Black On Black Ace :cheesy:

And i Finnlay got 2 use rivits and i like them ** Thanks Lowandbeyond **


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol these pics are cool :cheesy:










Going...










Going










Bumper Check










goin down










:biggrin: now i gotta finish foiling it and then clear it and put the engine and interior in it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 05:38 AM~6016108
> *lol these pics are cool :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna nose up? 











JP homie shit looks good. I like the still action shots


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2006, 08:02 PM~6021770
> *Wanna nose up?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2006, 09:02 PM~6021770
> *Wanna nose up?
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: What It Do  :0


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)

NICE MODELS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 09:29 PM~6021936
> *:cheesy: What It Do   :0
> *



it eats black 61's :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: thats wat it do. JK man, Car looks good, now get er done! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2006, 10:09 PM~6022218
> *it eats black 61's  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin: thats wat it do.  JK man, Car looks good, now get er done!  :cheesy:
> *



:0

lol it will be done i just need 2 buy clear :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 10:13 PM~6022236
> *:0
> 
> lol it will be done i just need 2 buy clear :uh:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2006, 03:09 PM~6117714
> *nice :0  :0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 6 2006, 02:03 PM~6117677
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


_*I have wheels if your interested in purchasing*_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Looking good man


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie your real 64 is clean nice lookin car love that paint and hydro setup


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 6 2006, 10:10 PM~6120730
> *hey homie your real 64 is clean nice lookin car love that paint and hydro setup
> *



life after death is actually my uncals but i helped out working on it and shit like that uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 6 2006, 03:03 PM~6117677
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


NIce, nice , nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: The Next Episode :0 body work is at 90%




























should i go traditional with this or all out? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU WAITING ON FUCKER FINISH IT!...LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2007, 06:27 PM~7686311
> *WHAT YOU WAITING ON FUCKER FINISH IT!...LOL
> *



i know i know.... :happysad:

gotta get a doner kit for it though prolly gonna finish up body work tonight primer it this weekend and finish the molded interior tub :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

get to it bro!!! nice wire!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Big Shout Out To Model Tech For The supplys for the hinges on this ride thanks alot bro it was my first time and it wasnt easy lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 13 2007, 06:27 PM~7686306
> *TTT :biggrin: The Next Episode :0 body work is at 90%
> 
> 
> ...



found me a kit to finish this now i just gotta go buy paint for it but im still not sure on colors hno: i was thinking maybe a magenta with purple and blue lines and a secerate pearl design i never seen on a model :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:19 AM~7700800
> *found me a kit to finish this now i just gotta go buy paint for it but im still not sure on colors hno:  i was thinking maybe a magenta with purple and blue lines and a secerate pearl design i never seen on a model :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 12:29 AM~7700820
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: your 59s gonna have the pattern 2 its mainly only seen on lifestyle cars :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:31 AM~7700829
> *:biggrin: your 59s gonna have the pattern 2 its mainly only seen on lifestyle cars :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> *


don't talk about it, be about it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 12:33 AM~7700834
> *don't talk about it,  be about it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *




just let me get some paint i'll PM u what ima buy for it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:35 AM~7700839
> *just let me get some paint i'll PM u what ima buy for it
> *


cool, thats a shit load of paint. You got enough model for all that paint? :biggrin: 


you ever start on that lincoln conti yet? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 12:48 AM~7700872
> *cool,  thats a shit load of paint.  You got enough model for all that paint?  :biggrin:
> you ever start on that lincoln conti yet?  :cheesy:
> *


bro ima be doing some sick shit i told u levi/mario gomez/ danny d style paint job told u i was goin for the best paint award on this one :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and all i did to that was put the wagon roof on it  i been workin on the cutty and 62 and cleaning up the truck for the show


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't wait for my cutties. Got one from Mini and one I'm gonna get from Scalelows. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 12:54 AM~7700893
> *      can't wait for my cutties.  Got one from Mini and one I'm gonna get from Scalelows.  :0
> *



mine is black on black im not gonna post it until i get it foil'd and clear'd  then its gonna get put away so i can paint the deuce hardtop now that car is goin full lifestyle paint job :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

I tried to put in work this weekend, but after working a shit load of hours, just couldn't mess with it. I got some of the frame done on "lookin for drama". Took the decals from the lowrider cougar kit and decaled some of the frame with dollar signs and the trucker ladys.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 12:59 AM~7700903
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I tried to put in work this weekend,  but after working a shit load of hours,  just couldn't mess with it.  I got some of the frame done on "lookin for drama".  Took the decals from the lowrider cougar kit and decaled some of the frame with dollar signs and the trucker ladys.
> *



sounds good homie :biggrin: after seeing all those 59's in san berdoo i was like ima go home and start on travises lol oh and i was thinking on the rims what would look sic

white and chrome lip blue spokes and chrome KO :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 01:03 AM~7700906
> *sounds good homie :biggrin: after seeing all those 59's in san berdoo i was like ima go home and start on travises lol oh and i was thinking on the rims what would look sic
> 
> white and chrome lip blue spokes and chrome KO :0
> *



we can finger out the wheels after color. :cheesy: I still need to ship them to ya. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 01:06 AM~7700908
> *we can finger out the wheels after color.  :cheesy:  I still need to ship them to ya.  :uh:
> *



:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0

heres the color combo were using :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: THATS A NICE IMPALA :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres a fleet u will see more of in 07 :biggrin: plan on busting these all out in may or sooner :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres another one that i could add :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: JK.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 22 2007, 11:26 PM~7752000
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 Dont Hate Cause u Didnt Think Of It :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL! jk


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 22 2007, 11:34 PM~7752036
> *:0 :0 :0 Dont Hate Cause u Didnt Think Of It :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL! jk
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN Z THAT ELCO LOOKS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

not models but heres a few other things im gettin ready to paint up my style :biggrin:

a spray paint can just for a nice display peice



















my toolbox thats gonna hold all my pinstriping brushes, reducers,paints, tape, ect. ect.ect. :biggrin:

already got most of it sanded down gonna do a lil more work before i put it in primer


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:14 PM~7780277
> *not models but heres a few other things im gettin ready to paint up my style :biggrin:
> 
> a spray paint can just for a nice display peice
> ...



:0 ... if you can do majic on a model, you can do some shit to this stuff!

thats kinda like what im doing for my nephew, i have this VW pedal car im goign to be painting for him! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NICE i been wanting to do a pedal car and sell it on the bay but i just havnt took the time to look for any :happysad:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:22 PM~7780332
> *NICE i been wanting to do a pedal car and sell it on the bay but i just havnt took the time to look for any :happysad:
> *



got any ideas ona paint sheme for it, i can get pics if ya want?

im stuck to as im going to paint it....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:24 PM~7780348
> *got any ideas ona paint sheme for it, i can get pics if ya want?
> 
> im stuck to as im going to paint it....
> *


take good side pics of it and some overhead pics of it and if it has fenders get some good up close pics of that and pm me :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:25 PM~7780357
> *take good side pics of it and some overhead pics of it and if it has fenders get some good up close pics of that and pm me :biggrin:
> *



ok will do :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 04:22 PM~7780332
> *NICE i been wanting to do a pedal car and sell it on the bay but i just havnt took the time to look for any :happysad:
> *



i got one!..candy pink :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2007, 03:30 PM~7780391
> *i got one!..candy pink :biggrin:
> *



:0 nice i looked on the bay and theres nothing but fords  i wanna find like a older chevy one


u got any pics of yours bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 04:31 PM~7780407
> *:0 nice i looked on the bay and theres nothing but fords  i wanna find like a older chevy one
> u got any pics of yours bro?
> *



mine still in the box..it's a reproduction one :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Might Put Something like This on the tool box :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow:

thats all i can say


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres Some Updated Pics Since Like None Of Them Work on This Topic LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My All Out Elco



















My Fullcustom 62 hardtop impala


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Old Marble Bomb Truck


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Old 64 Rag I Built Like When I First Got on Layitlow




























this car had one of the nicest undercarriges i built


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Old Ass Black On Black Merc


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

A 63 Impala I Built For My Uncal As A replica Of His Old 1:1 impala




























and my cutty


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U Can have A Chance To Own This Ride :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LowandBeyonds 59


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Drama Another Lowandbeyond Build


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lowandbeyonds Convert Regal


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Ever Since I Got On Layitlow I Been Stepping It up And Now i Should Be Busting Out A Grip Of Clean Builds  thanks everyone who ever helped me out with anything 


Mini, Lowandbeyond, Mr.biggs, Modeltech, Betoscustoms ect ect ect thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 24 2007, 06:06 PM~7972219
> *Ever Since I Got On Layitlow I Been Stepping It up And Now i Should Be Busting Out A Grip Of Clean Builds  thanks everyone who ever helped me out with anything
> Mini, Lowandbeyond, Mr.biggs, Modeltech, Betoscustoms ect ect ect thanks guys :biggrin:
> *



HOW CAN YOU ENJOY THE HOBBY IF YOUR NOT WILLING TO EVER BE THERE WHEN ANOTHER BUILDER IS IN NEED OF HELP !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wusup mini


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 05:31 PM~7972680
> *HOW  CAN  YOU  ENJOY  THE  HOBBY  IF  YOUR  NOT WILLING TO  EVER  BE THERE  WHEN  ANOTHER  BUILDER  IS  IN  NEED  OF  HELP !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2007, 08:25 PM~7973095
> *
> *


WHAT DIDN'T YOU UNDERSTAND ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Z!! You got more of my projects in here than your own. :biggrin: Keep up the good ass work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 10:41 PM~7974971
> *Very nice Z!!  You got more of my projects in here than your own.  :biggrin:  Keep up the good ass work.
> *



hey ever since i started painting for u my skill level went up i think :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7974984
> *hey ever since i started painting for u my skill level  went up i think :biggrin:
> *


to the top is where your going.  Glad I could help. :cheesy: :biggrin: 

When you want this LS elco? LS monte? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 26 2007, 12:22 PM~7780332
> *NICE i been wanting to do a pedal car and sell it on the bay but i just havnt took the time to look for any :happysad:
> *


how much would u charge?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 11:06 PM~7975112
> *how much would u charge?
> 
> 
> ...



    PM Me :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 10:47 PM~7975006
> *to the top is where your going.      Glad I could help.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> When you want this LS elco?  LS monte?    :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *



Whenever you are ready cause im ready for either one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 24 2007, 11:15 PM~7975157
> *Whenever you are ready cause im ready for either one :biggrin:
> *


whenever bro. I got to get a LS monte clip and tail. I got one but got offered $$ for it. So I got to pick up another one. The LS elco is ready for your word to ship. :cheesy: 


That fucking pedal car will be hot!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

then just send the elco :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 12:12 AM~7975326
> *then just send the elco :biggrin:
> *



you know how fast I am sometimes about shipping stuff. I'll have the MC clips by then. Actually going to send a MO in the morning for them. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres a 63 impala im buildin for my uncal ( i still need to build a replica of his 64 to :happysad: )

enjoy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

throwin candy blue over it all after i buy some cause thats what he wants :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks real good little homie..wheres the hood & trunk?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 18 2007, 03:23 PM~8128696
> *looks real good little homie..wheres the hood & trunk?
> *



its still in candy purple i gotta tape off the graphics and then spray the green base over a silver so when i shoot candy blue it looks like candy oriental blue


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 18 2007, 04:25 PM~8128711
> *its still in candy purple i gotta tape off the graphics and then spray the green base over a silver so when i shoot candy blue it looks like candy oriental blue
> *



10-40 looks good carnal!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

It's Die-Cast 2 :biggrin:

itsa heavy fucker


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 07:16 PM~7973379
> *WHAT DIDN'T  YOU  UNDERSTAND ?
> *


he always seemed to be there to help many when needed as it seemed to me..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Travis for the paint stands they are the shit!!!!!! :biggrin:
























































Gettin Ready For Candy










CANDY!!!



















thanks for lookin


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN ZACH THOSE ARE BAD ASS :biggrin: :wow: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you've totally stepped it up homie......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 18 2007, 11:44 PM~8132465
> *Thanks Travis for the paint stands they are the shit!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



glad you like it bro!! That 6 trey is the shit!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 09:32 PM~8152016
> *glad you like it bro!!  That 6 trey is the shit!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *



i didnt like how the green trey turned out so it looks like this now


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks sick Zack!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

awesome!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:07 PM~8252119
> *NICE!
> *



super nice!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN zach!

lookin sick homie uffin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sexy........




> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 6 2007, 07:06 PM~8252109
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

:0 :0 IMPRESSIVE PAINTJOBS :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Zack another beautiful paint job!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

nice jon little homie.
i know your coming in october right.


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

oops i mean nice JOB! ZACH


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 7 2007, 01:45 PM~8254866
> *nice jon little homie.
> i know your coming in october right.
> *



supershow? ofcourse 

i might be goin to work with danny d for the rest of this summer in cali also i'll know by monday :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

cool take advantage of that knowledge!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8254967
> *cool take advantage of that knowledge!
> *



:biggrin:



got some candy and outside shots on this















































i dont know why but with this diecast i been having alotta problems with the sides i pull off the tape for the patterns and the tape pulls the paint off right down to metal only on the sides then the sides react t the candy but the roof and hood and trunk dont so ima just make the sides a solid color but i have no clue what wrong with it i let the paint dry for a long ass time but its always in the same place where the tape pulls the paint off and yes i scuff up my metal before i shoot primer so :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Regardless of the problems you've had, that '63 looks DAMN GOOD!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 7 2007, 02:13 PM~8254992
> *:biggrin:
> got some candy and outside shots on this
> 
> ...


use an xacto kife and cut along the tape lightly beforew pulling it off.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 7 2007, 10:27 PM~8256731
> *use an xacto kife and cut along the tape lightly beforew pulling it off.
> *


x2 or u could skuff the body first then use automotive self etching primer then an epoxy primer to seal it then block it ,the epoxy primer dries real hard and u could do all your shaping on that like bondo work ect , i did die cast 4 about 3 years and got discouraged by the limits ov it but go with the etching primer first ,then the epoxy primer ,(its a to part primer)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8254967
> *cool take advantage of that knowledge!
> *



yup i was chillin with the dealbas yesterday they came down to vegas for a wedding and i showed them some of my model shit and albert and mario said that my shit was tight for my age and i should keep it up and make a living outta it so if i dont get to go with Danny D to work Ima Go Work with the Dealbas at marios auto works  but yeah we still gota see whats up i guess dannys coming down to vegas tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 7 2007, 08:45 PM~8256802
> *x2 or u could skuff the body first then use automotive self etching primer then an epoxy primer to seal it then block it ,the epoxy primer dries real hard and u could do all your shaping on that like bondo work ect , i did die cast 4 about 3 years and got discouraged by the limits ov it but go with the etching primer first ,then the epoxy primer ,(its a to part primer)
> *


thanks bro i guess it was the primer because that shit just peels off the body with my fingernailso ima try a differnt primer on the sides the top and the hood and trunk are already cleared


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Felix bro, your one talented mofo! I love that ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 8 2007, 11:03 AM~8259468
> *yup i was chillin with the dealbas yesterday they came down to vegas for a wedding and i showed them some of my model shit and albert and mario said that my shit was tight for my age and i should keep it up and make a living outta it so if i dont get to go with Danny D to work Ima Go Work with the Dealbas at marios auto works  but yeah we still gota see whats up i guess dannys coming down to vegas tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE KOOLEST FAMILY I'VE MEET, ALBERT DID SOME WORK FOR ME. HE LET ME KEEP MY CAR AND TRAILOR IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE WHILE I TOOK THE FAMILY TO DISNEYLAND.

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ZACK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2007, 12:48 PM~8259721
> *THAT'S THE KOOLEST FAMILY I'VE MEET, ALBERT DID SOME WORK FOR ME. HE LET ME KEEP MY CAR AND TRAILOR IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE WHILE I TOOK THE FAMILY TO DISNEYLAND.
> 
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ZACK
> *



hell yeah there cool i knew them from when i was a lil kid and they always been cool shit they were trippin out on the 59 i painted for lowandbeyond cause i showed them all the lil details like the dash and the rear package tray and the conti kit and yeah they were just like damn thats some tight shit LOL :biggrin:


well anyways heres the pics of this 63 finally done!











































































now i just gotta give it to a fellow club member he has the undercarrige all done up and the engine and i guess all he gotta do is foil it and put it together 

thanks for all the props they keep me motivated :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 DEABLAS ARE GOOD PEOPLE...HOPE U START WORKING THERE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn starting to look just like RO fabians 64 painted by candyman :0 damn nice


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Who makes that 63? i never seen them with that much detail. like removable chrome and trunk

looks great by the way


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

REVELL PRE PAINTED DIE-CAST 

I STRIPED THE PAINT OFF AND MADE IT A FELIX EDITION :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD LIL HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 9 2007, 03:27 PM~8268306
> *REVELL PRE PAINTED DIE-CAST
> 
> I STRIPED THE PAINT OFF AND MADE IT A FELIX EDITION :biggrin:
> *



some of the plastic revells are the same way. Open trunk and shit. 

Damn nice Z. Keep it up.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

the plastic 63' 3 n' 1 has opening hood and trunk and also the removable chrome!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 danny d or the de'alba family :0 im so jelous 
but for real congrats i cant wait to see the first 1-1 shot by felix :yes: 

:thumbsup: new paintjobs are badass felix :thumbsup: that tre is off the hook


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a dam good paint job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 27 2007, 01:42 AM~7783981
> *Might Put Something like This on the tool box :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


don't know if you have said or not (havent' read through this whole post yet), but what program do u use to lay out patterns like that


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

MS PAINT AND PICASA FOR THE FADES


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2007, 06:35 PM~8278471
> *MS PAINT AND PICASA FOR THE FADES
> *



and a shit load of time. :cheesy:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2007, 07:35 PM~8278471
> *MS PAINT AND PICASA FOR THE FADES
> *


u mean the regular paint program that almost everycomputer has on it, damn you are good with that


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2007, 08:17 PM~8279404
> *and a shit load of time.  :cheesy:
> *



10 15 mins at the most to come up with a design


i do it to get all my ideas down in color and striped so i know what i wanna do with the next car i do


right now all im tryin to do is come up with my own style


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 11 2007, 03:55 AM~8281863
> *u mean the regular paint program that almost everycomputer has on it, damn you are good with that
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8284303
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD ZACK...HOW'S YOUR GRAMP'S DOING.?


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 11 2007, 12:45 PM~8284303
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


mine must be broken it dont work like that, lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 11:52 AM~8284351
> *LOOKING GOOD ZACK...HOW'S YOUR GRAMP'S DOING.?
> *



hes better he came home yesterday

i guess he had a mild stroke and his liver is giving out so his toxins were goin through his blood to his brain that cause him to trip out his ammonia leval was at 144 thats high cause of the toxins and the stroke made him lose a lil bit of memory but now he is doing alright a nurse is supposed to come soon to check up on him but he still says he feels paint in his stomach so were not too sure how he is cause he is one of the guy that says he dont feel no pain lol and my sister just went into laybor today so :uh: :uh: :uh: just to much goin on right now!! LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 11 2007, 11:53 AM~8284361
> *mine must be broken it dont work like that, lol
> *



its easy just use the straight lines and the curves draw a black and white outline first then when your done with that fill it in with paint just mess around with it and u will get a hang of it i been messing with that shit for some time now so thats prolly y its so easy for me LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

like this is the first one i ever did with MS paint


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

then heres one i made for beto


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

thats tight i got drawin the lines thing it definatly takes awhile, when you have a smyetrical design do you just free hand both sides or is there a way you can draw a shape on one side and copy flip paste it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 11 2007, 12:31 PM~8284644
> *thats tight i got drawin the lines thing it definatly takes awhile, when you have a smyetrical design do you  just free hand both sides or is there a way you can draw a shape on one side and copy flip paste it
> *



i just do one side copy flip and paste it :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ok here is one i just whipped out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thats crazy stick to that style and make it yours cause thats differnt


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 11 2007, 03:15 PM~8285494
> *thats crazy stick to that style and make it yours cause thats differnt
> *


 :biggrin: thanx for showing me the way, i had never thought about using that paint program like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HERES MY DESIGN I just DID ON PAINT:


----------



## roy 23 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7972068
> *Heres Some Updated Pics Since Like None Of Them Work on This Topic LOL
> 
> 
> ...


is that 65 for sale


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

no its under construstion im bringing it to a totally differnt leval sorry...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 03:08 PM~8285949
> *HERES MY DESIGN I just DID ON PAINT:
> 
> 
> ...


what do yall think of this?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 03:51 PM~8286232
> *what do yall think of this?
> *


THREAD JACKER!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

If Anyone Here Has A Clue On A Fixerupper Im looking For A Pedal Car or A baby stroller looking to paint one and sell it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 12 2007, 03:40 AM~8290220
> *If Anyone Here Has A Clue On A Fixerupper Im looking For A Pedal Car or A baby stroller looking to paint one and sell it :biggrin:
> *


i need a peddle car for my daughter..  i should prolly get her one instead of buying all these r/c cars, i have 3 now, and thats just in a week :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 02:42 AM~8290227
> *i need a peddle car for my daughter..    i should prolly get her one instead of buying all these r/c cars, i have 3 now, and thats just in a week  :0
> *


Damn man slow down on the rc cars man i know they can be fun and all but damn man three in a week?For cryin out loud....i forgot,i havenet cryed in years


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 12 2007, 01:40 AM~8290220
> *If Anyone Here Has A Clue On A Fixerupper Im looking For A Pedal Car or A baby stroller looking to paint one and sell it :biggrin:
> *


good luck in ur search homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:42 AM~8290227
> *i need a peddle car for my daughter..    i should prolly get her one instead of buying all these r/c cars, i have 3 now, and thats just in a week  :0
> *



theres some on ebay but one is missing a handel bar

then the other is missing the push bars then the other ones are like 300 brand new condition but y buy a new one if ima just tear it down and repaint it all u know LOL

ima also painting a full custom bike frame if anyone is interested i still need to finish the body work but thats no problemo :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

you can also check out antique store or flea markets. i kno around here i have spotted a few.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:04 AM~8290297
> *you can also check out antique store or flea markets. i kno around here i have spotted a few.
> *



thanks bro i'll go check some out but i got my eye on this vintage stroller on e-bay for 70 bucks shipped im thinkin about it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

no problem homie just keep us posted what does the stroller look like.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

there is this little shop here in town they have three pedel cars one is a fire truck one is a ambulance, if i member right, and one is just a regular chevy, i think they were goin for 150 and thats brand new, let me know i could hook ya up ill try and get some pics in the next couple days


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

sorry to hijack your topic this will be the last time but just wanted to show you attempt number two


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 12 2007, 01:40 AM~8290220
> *If Anyone Here Has A Clue On A Fixerupper Im looking For A Pedal Car or A baby stroller looking to paint one and sell it :biggrin:
> *


whats up if you are still looking i came across this in the classifieds 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348988


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this car will be dubbed 

EL RAiDER!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THAT WATER DROP EFFECT OR ANY KIND OF PAINT EFFECT ??


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

lookz tight !
i'ma have to try that oneday...


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 02:17 AM~8443868
> *this car will be dubbed
> 
> EL RAiDER!!!!
> ...


uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lastt Pics For Tonight
























































body needs a few touch ups here and there before clear then its gonna get foiled and cleared and polished then real pinstripes 

already sent the payment for my donor GN kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 02:56 AM~8443915
> *lastt Pics For Tonight
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what u guys think should i put the raiders sheild over the patterns in the center of the trunk it wouldnt cover up to much since its so small


or should i get rid of the bumper kit that i cut out for a wire wheel and buy a new on and put the raider shield on the bumperkit???????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 03:24 AM~8443943
> *what u guys think should i put the raiders sheild over the patterns in the center of the trunk it wouldnt cover up to much since its so small
> or should i get rid of the bumper kit that i cut out for a wire wheel and buy a new on and put the raider shield on the bumperkit???????
> *



5th wheels.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Aug 1 2007, 03:24 AM~8443943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats lookin real good zack!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks fellas 


well i just decided for some reason i didnt want the booty kit on it so i just took it off and put the decal on the trunk and it doesnt look half bad 



























































































i started on the side graphics but i ran out of silver paint for the rain drops for the side so right now on the car is just an outline for the graphics and no they will not stay that fat i will slim them down when i back mask them  thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS SICK DOG...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I LOVE THE RAIN DROP EFFECT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice lookin cutty man :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE GREAT FEEDBACK!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NOW I COULDNT LEAVE U GUYS LOOKIN AT THOSE NASTY ASS SIDE GRAPHICS SO

I TREATED ONE SIDE TO THE CAR WITH SOME RAIN DROPS :biggrin:

oh and it still isnt finished im going to add a thin black pattern between the gray and the raindrop graphics just to break them up abit cause it looks to bold 




























and speaking of raindrops its raining outside right now :uh: stoopid vegas weather


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ZACH MAYBE I SHOULD SEND TRAVIS' 57 SO YOU CAN STRIP IT!..IT'S BIG ENOUGH!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh i can do those big fuckers easy LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:56 AM~8445301
> *oh i can do those big fuckers easy LOL!
> *



I COULDN'T GET THE HOMIE TO COME THROUGH.....SO I JUST CLEARED IT LAST NIGHT....GONNA COLOR SAND IT TODAY.....GONNA TELL TRAVIS SEE WHAT HE SAYS!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Cool if that ends up happening u can do the final clear cause i use one shot and u cant clear over that stuff or it will react


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:59 AM~8445327
> *Cool if that ends up happening u can do the final clear cause i use one shot and u cant clear over that stuff or it will react
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HAVE YOU HAD A CHANCE TO USE THAT CLEAR YET???


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice cutty


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice car, like the Raider theme. Excellent paint work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2007, 10:00 AM~8445879
> *HAVE YOU HAD A CHANCE TO USE THAT CLEAR YET???
> *



yes thank you again i used it on the 59 i painted for travis and your right it didnt yellow one bit!! :biggrin:










on all my patterns i used to get these lil humps from graphic to another graphic but this clear smoothes it all out so u dont feel nothing and its like glass the only thing i dont like about it is the spray nozzle it seems like only 20% of what u spray actually gets on the car :uh:


but its good though ima take the can to a paint store and see if they have it it stock down here


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And Thanks everyone for the props i just clear'd the side of the cutty once that drys im gonna block it and put that extra black graphic and im gonna do a few touch ups on that side


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that good to know bro. glad it worked out for you. 
what helps me out also is i get some hot water in a tall cup and put the spray can inside and let it sit for about 3 min or so. what it does is it heats up the paint so when it comes out, it shoots it out a little bit more finer.

BY THE WAY THAT CUTTY IS COMING OUT CLEAN BRO, NICE WORK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for the tip!!

and thanks ima try to get that one side finished by tonight then do the other side tomarrow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good felix :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks twinn

and thanks again for hookin us up with these cuttys!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 1 2007, 08:55 AM~8445282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: do I even have to answer that? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Added My Black Line :biggrin;


Just Keep In Mind Also im Only Doing The Graphics Right Now The Car Is only A Rough Draft Right now And The Paint Is Far From Being Done 

































































once all my graphics are done i am going to back mask them allo and repaint all the black on the body and once thats all done and clear'd then i might add some tape shades here and there to leval out the graphics just so it dont look like a sticker :biggrin; :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks wet. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:around:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

try this...................


















:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that shit is dope i thought about doing a fully mural'd out Grand national one day :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 12:31 AM~8453276
> *that shit is dope i thought about doing a fully mural'd out Grand national one day :biggrin:
> *



you'll have the body laying around there. You bought the kit to finish that cutty. :0 :0 get to work. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ima cut out the trunk of that one for yours cause u member how it snaped along time ago it never is gonna be perfect again and ima perfectionist when im doing other peoples rides :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 12:34 AM~8453286
> *ima cut out the trunk of that one for yours cause u member how it snaped along time ago it never is gonna be perfect again and ima perfectionist when im doing other peoples rides :uh:
> *



koo shit, your a good homie.  Giving me the chrome undies and shit.... Damn. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it would look better on your car than the cutty anyways :biggrin: and its not like the cutty is gonna hit anyshows but the regal will fersure so u deserve it more :biggrin:

Just Make Sure They Bring Home SOme Awards


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 09:37 PM~8453303
> *koo shit,  your a good homie.      Giving me the chrome undies and shit....  Damn.  :cheesy:
> *


chrome g-string??

:dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got chrome undies for that 60 delivery.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good zach how did u do the rain drop effect


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DOODE U ALMOST MADE ME FAINT      

use a mix of the gold and chrome it would look sick with the color your using


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 12:44 AM~8453332
> *i got chrome undies for that 60 delivery.....
> 
> 
> ...



I see some 59 parts........ :0 :0 Hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 x2 he said he needs some cash how much for all the chrome 59 undercarrige and engine shit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:55 PM~8453387
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 x2  he said he needs some cash how much for all the chrome 59 undercarrige and engine shit?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can't really sell the chrome stuff..... was basically a gift from a friend..... sorry guys...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Zack!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sskkiilllllsssss


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight zack, tight!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks fellas!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

fuccin' tight..


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 26 2007, 04:14 PM~7780277
> *not models but heres a few other things im gettin ready to paint up my style :biggrin:
> 
> a spray paint can just for a nice display peice
> ...


anything new happen with these, i was pumped up to see the spray can, cool idea


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the Raiders Cutty , damn Sweeet !!! How u paint the Waterdrop optic ??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 19 2007, 04:46 PM~9041152
> *Love the Raiders Cutty , damn Sweeet !!! How u paint the Waterdrop optic ??
> *


x2


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

i want that cutty. im a huge raiders fan.


----------

